# Mr Site is it any good??



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Right as my weekend Detailing is slowly picking up i think its time for a small web site, now im a graphic designer by trade, but have neva really made a web site.
I have used Dreamweaver and Flash, but dont think i could make a site just yet using these programs, so is Mr Site going to satisfy my needs, for a small site with a portfolio, contact us and services offered sections.

Also do i need pro or Standard


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Mr Site is fine for a very simple basic site.

I think they rake up the costs after the first year to make up for the cheap price on the first year.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I think i should be able to make a good site using my skills in the next year so that shouldnt be a major problem, just want a cheap site to start advertising really


----------



## Mr Site Team (Oct 13, 2008)

jamest said:


> Mr Site is fine for a very simple basic site.
> 
> I think they rake up the costs after the first year to make up for the cheap price on the first year.


Hi
The costs for newing your Mr Site site after the first year are very reasonable.

The cost of this is just £35.88 for Mr Site Standard and £95.88 for Mr Site Pro.

Regards
Mr Site Team


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

i use mr site and im happy with the way my website looks

basic but cant see what else i would need


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Built my site using Mr-site and whilst it may not be the most modern all singing and dancing looking, it is very easy to use especially for me as I'm not that technically minded.
The Mr-site team are very good also and happy to help with any issues.

It's getting it found on the search engines that becomes difficult and timely.

If you decide to get it and want me to pop over one evening I'd be happy to help you out getting it started.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I use www.1and1.co.uk take a look at my site & make your own judgement.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

My website is done on Mr Site.
Won't post up as it's detailing related and I don't pay subscription fees to this place, but also the Midlands Breakfast Club website is done on a Mr Site website.

www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk

I find it very easy to use. I'm no pc novice but I'm not a web designer either, so I find it very simple to use.

Only problems I find is sometimes reshuffling the pages can take a few goes to get them in the order you want but that's about it.
Very simple to use. Nice easy layout. Easy to administer and also the best part is the price.

The one thing that does annoy me is the fact that it costs £35 for a Mr Site site buying direct but only £17.99 when you buy from play.com and the pro is only £59.99 direct from play.com as well.

Hoping user Mr Site Team can explain especially as I've bought 4 sites/domains from them over the past year and only found out the other day that I could actually buy the same product cheaper elsewhere on the net??

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/3305061/Mr-Site-Takeaway-Website/Product.html


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

mine is done with mr site (click on my banner for a butchers) does the job til i can afford a flashy one, and for 25 notes it aint too bad. ( i think)


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

hello mate- if you are a graphic design and you have the dreamweaver and fireworks, you just need a bit of know how. have a look at lynda.com - online lessons for just about anything. within a few hours you'll be able to make your own just the way you want it. its not that hard!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

richjohnhughes said:


> hello mate- if you are a graphic design and you have the dreamweaver and fireworks, you just need a bit of know how. have a look at lynda.com - online lessons for just about anything. within a few hours you'll be able to make your own just the way you want it. its not that hard!


A few hours isn't enough to build a site properly from no knowledge to some knowledge.

A really good knowledge over time and knowledge of SEO will get you much further.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

jamest said:


> A few hours isn't enough to build a site properly from no knowledge to some knowledge.
> 
> A really good knowledge over time and knowledge of SEO will get you much further.


agreed -

but what i was trying to say is - the type of result you can get on something like Mr Site........ you can do yourself with a few hours of lessions. building the site........well, how long is a bit of string.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

richjohnhughes said:


> agreed -
> 
> but what i was trying to say is - the type of result you can get on something like Mr Site........ you can do yourself with a few hours of lessions. building the site........well, how long is a bit of string.


I honestly think, that for most people Mr Site would be a better option for a quick setup then after the site is up, learn HTML.

Either way would be a good option for a beginner though, although HTML would be best as you have more control.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

My site is done on MR Site, i think iv reached the peak of what can be done with it now but its served me very very well. www.autofinesse.co.uk

And the price is the same year after year, i have pro and i feel it was worth it,


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Well i got Mr site and have been impressed so far i only got the basic version as i didnt want to spend out for it to be crap.
I wont post my site up as im not a DW Supporter and dont want to brake the rules.

James after looking at your site i can see that iv got alot more tweaking to do on mine


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gandi said:


> Well i got Mr site and have been impressed so far i only got the basic version as i didnt want to spend out for it to be crap.
> I wont post my site up as im not a DW Supporter and dont want to brake the rules.
> 
> James after looking at your site i can see that iv got alot more tweaking to do on mine


Dont go robbing any of my text etc and your cool


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Getting to the latter stages of my Mr Site site now (and again I'm not giving any details (no pun) about it as it's nothing to do with detailing).

Overall I've been pretty happy with the package, but I can only really see myself sticking with it for a year of so, before I upgrade to something else, but for the time being it's perfectly fine.

Just need to pester panama again (sorry, mate ) for that tip about removing the 'created by Mr Site' at the bottom of every page. I've deleted the PM again, sorry, bud


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I use Mr Site and have been pleased with it so far, fairly easy to use etc but I'm not keen on the shop layouts and will prob upgrade in the next month or two to something more professional looking. Again, can't say the site name.

That code your looking for is: 
Does anyone know how to make it say 'copywrite of (website name)'??

Thanks


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Stevies said:


> I use Mr Site and have been pleased with it so far, fairly easy to use etc but I'm not keen on the shop layouts and will prob upgrade in the next month or two to something more professional looking. Again, can't say the site name.
> 
> That code your looking for is:
> Does anyone know how to make it say 'copywrite of (website name)'??
> ...


Might depend on the layout of the site but:

body div#footer {display:none;}

Could be more approriate.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Try moonfruit its really good.


----------



## Mr Site Team (Oct 13, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> Tip about removing the 'created by Mr Site' at the bottom of every page. I've deleted the PM again, sorry, bud


Hi there
Removing the Mr Site bit at the bottom of the page is currently only available in Mr Site Pro.

To do this go to Option 5: Extras > Option 6: Site Boost tools. Then on the drop down menu on the right-hand side, select "Account
Settings and Details". Then click the "Hide" the "created at mrsite.com" link.

hope that helps.
best wishes
Mr Site Team


----------



## Mr Site Team (Oct 13, 2008)

Coxy914 said:


> My website is done on Mr Site.
> 
> The one thing that does annoy me is the fact that it costs £35 for a Mr Site site buying direct but only £17.99 when you buy from play.com and the pro is only £59.99 direct from play.com as well.
> 
> ...


Hi there
With regards to your query, we always suggest a recommended retail price (RRP) on all Mr Site products but we cannot control the prices that our suppliers choose to sell at.

I hope that answers your query.
Thanks
Mr Site Team


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Mr Site Team said:


> Hi there
> With regards to your query, we always suggest a recommended retail price (RRP) on all Mr Site products but we cannot control the prices that our suppliers choose to sell at.
> 
> I hope that answers your query.
> ...


not really!

if they can sell it at that price and make a profit, why can't you?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Coxy should have went with moonfruit soooo much better


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Coxy914 said:


> not really!
> 
> if they can sell it at that price and make a profit, why can't you?


Because most people won't check and Mr Site gets more money.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a mr site pro, pretty happy really just the other day with regards to the email server going down.

But for the money I can't complain and like having a play around changing myself without having to worry about using programs such as dreamweaver and ****ing it up totally.

Opinions please
www.racevaleting.co.uk


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> I have a mr site pro, pretty happy really just the other day with regards to the email server going down.
> 
> But for the money I can't complain and like having a play around changing myself without having to worry about using programs such as dreamweaver and ****ing it up totally.
> 
> ...


A few problems with it (constructive critism):

* The clock...it has no use, it just looks like you were trying to fill up the right hand side.
* The hit counter, only small insignificant sites use hit counters, it's best not to have one and if you need tracking, install Google Analytics, just a little bit of code to put on every page.
* Images are actually shrunk down so you are wasting bandwidth with the thumbnails, not sure how Mr Site deals with this, obviously not properly.
* The meta tags should be lowercase, I think this is a Mr Site problem as opposed to something you have done.
* Also a lot of inline CSS which isn't the best place to have it.

Other than that though, it's fairly good considering you aren't a professional.


----------

